# Some help please....



## lindseyandgreg (Sep 29, 2010)

Evening, 

Me and my partner like most poeple are fed up with this country and would love to move to the canaries somewhere but would like some basic info on renting prices, jobs and where to start.

If anyone could help that would be great.

Thank you 

Lindsey and Greg


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm not in the canaries myself but there are people on here who I am sure will give you more localised info. If may be a good idea to give a touch of info on your background, career, qualifications etc especially with you asking about work!

All I will say if make sure you have plenty of trips, research loads, find work, and ensure you dont just sell up in the Uk for nothing. Spain is a wonderful life if you plan it right!

Good luck!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

lindseyandgreg said:


> Evening,
> 
> Me and my partner like most poeple are fed up with this country and would love to move to the canaries somewhere but would like some basic info on renting prices, jobs and where to start.
> 
> ...


- What are your nationalities ?
- What are your ages ?
- What languages do you speak ?
- Do you need to work ?
- Are you looking to buy or rent ?
- Do you have enough savings to live on whilst looking for work ?
- What skills / qualification / trades do you have ?
- Do you speak any languages ?
- Do you have a preferred area of the Canaries to move to ?
- Do you have children ?

....Give us a bit more info and you are more likely to get a useful answer


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lindseyandgreg said:


> Evening,
> 
> Me and my partner like most poeple are fed up with this country and would love to move to the canaries somewhere but would like some basic info on renting prices, jobs and where to start.
> 
> ...


Use the forum search to look for Canaries, Las Palmas, Lanzarote etc and smth will come up!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

lindseyandgreg said:


> Evening,
> 
> Me and my partner like most poeple are fed up with this country and would love to move to the canaries somewhere but would like some basic info on renting prices, jobs and where to start.
> 
> ...


Hi Lindsey and Greg,
As others have already said, you would be better to ask specific questions to illicit help. A lot of info can be got by searching on this forum and on the internet in general. What I would say, is that if you can't do too much planning and fact finding. You say that you are fed up with the UK, and you fancy living in the canaries, but what exactly are you fed up with, and what is it about the canaries that you think you are attracted to?? You need to fully explore the push and pull factors influencing your motives, as it could be that you can solve your dissatisfactions in a less invasive manner than upping sticks and moving to another country! 
The bottom line is that if you are going to make the move, you must have financial security. Leaving the UK means leaving behind the 'safety net' that, believe me, many expats are flooding back to the UK for during this period of economic downturn.
Good luck with the soul searching and fact finding...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello L&G,

I live on the island of El Hierro. A lot depends on what area, of which island you are planning to move to. Prices vary so much. Also if you are hoping to find work here. What plans do you have for health care

My advice would be learn or improve your Spanish language skills, research your choice place thoroughly.At first rent do not buy until you are absolutely certain that these islands and their customs are for you. Avoid Expat areas like the plague.

For me life is good here, we have very little crime, a wonderful climate, and the local people are so easy going. Prices are a lot cheaper than the U.K.

If you have any more questions feel free to send me a message,

Hepa


----------



## lindseyandgreg (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry for the vague message. We are 26 and 24 would like to move out there as we are fed up with everything to do with this country, taxes, government, people, crime, climate, chavs  We don't have a trade, at the moment both work in administration but do have electrical engineering qulifications my partner is hoping to get into the electrical industry not sure if this is easy to get into in the canaries? We are both learning Spanish as we know this will give us a good start out there with work etc.....
What is the health plan out there? Is it like England?
Any more info would be much appreciated.
Thank you, Lindsey and Greg


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lindseyandgreg said:


> Sorry for the vague message. We are 26 and 24 would like to move out there as we are fed up with everything to do with this country, taxes, government, people, crime, climate, chavs  We don't have a trade, at the moment both work in administration but do have electrical engineering qulifications my partner is hoping to get into the electrical industry not sure if this is easy to get into in the canaries? We are both learning Spanish as we know this will give us a good start out there with work etc.....
> What is the health plan out there? Is it like England?
> Any more info would be much appreciated.
> Thank you, Lindsey and Greg



Before you do anything, you should go to the Canaries on a fact finding mission. See what you think and where you would like to live. You also need to remember that the grass is always greener. I'll tell you now that apart from the climate, life and living is alot easier in the UK. You can only claim social security benefits and Healthcare here if you've been paying into the spanish system (and then theres a time limit). Work is hard to find at the mo and is poorly paid. But you need to take a look and see what you an find - you never know??!

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

With regards to your Electrical Qualification - It needs to be validated here in Spain before you can use it as a recognised qualification ( PM me if you would like me to send you a more detailed guide as to how to go about doing this )

If you are legally employed here in Spain then you will be entitled to State Healthcare, however if you are not (IE work 'in the black') then you will have no entitlement to ANY benefits at all.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Which Canary Island had you in mind?


----------



## Benidormtipster (Oct 3, 2010)

I share your views about how bad things are getting here in UK and what a pleasure it is to spend time in such a wonderful country as Spain, good luck to you


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Benidormtipster said:


> I share your views about how bad things are getting here in UK and what a pleasure it is to spend time in such a wonderful country as Spain, good luck to you


It's not all roses here though... but if you have work and/or money then i couldn't wish for a better place to live!


----------



## johnnyvegas (Sep 19, 2010)

which canary were you wanting to move to ....some of the islands can be quite boring after the thrill of sun has worn off.

I was given the advise that you shouldnt move away from something but towards something.....ie dont run away from bad things as they tend to follow you


----------

